
How do perceptions of beauty vary across the globe? (2015) - basicplus2
https://onlinedoctor.superdrug.com/perceptions-of-perfection/
======
anotheryou
Why not use a character creation screen of some game that has a good one?

You could even average the parameters from multiple submissions.

Actally all the data for it would already there for most games I guess. Just
remove outliers and check if there are no competing ideals within countries.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://petapixel.com/2015/08/15/one-woman-photoshopped-
by-1...](https://petapixel.com/2015/08/15/one-woman-photoshopped-
by-18-countries-beauty-standards-revealed/), which points to this.

